# Transferring Bitcoin from Multibit



## Mickeyxx (Sep 15, 2021)

I am able to access my bitcoins still in Multibit Classic and HD. I need information on the steps to transfer bitcoins from Multibit to a secure and supported wallet. 
I have tried contacting customer support from Coinbase and found it impossible to acquire human assistance. 
Is there a reputable Bitcoin company out there that has human assistance to help with these kinds of problems ?


----------



## theshadowplayasylum@gmail (Dec 9, 2022)

Did you figure it out? I had some in a old multibit wallet from 2014 I figured out how to transfer it after much trial and error I could help in you still need help


----------

